# Netzwerkinstallation über Windows



## Blumenkind (28. September 2003)

Hi,

ich möchte auf meinen Laptop (kein OS drauf) Mandrake 9.2 RC2 spielen, habe mir die Bootdiskette erstellt und gebootet. Doch ich bekomme nach einiger Ladezeit die Anzeige:
ALT-F1 for here, ALT-F3 to see the logs, ALT-F4 for kernel msginstall exited abnormally :-( -- received signal 11
sending termination signals...done
sending kill signals...done
unmounting filesystems...
/proc
you may safely reboot your system

In dem Laptop ist eine "Madge Smart Token Ring" PCMCIA Karte drin, die auch an den Router angeschlossen ist, an dem der Windows PC hängt, in dessen CDrom sich die Mandrake install CD befindet.

Was hat nun diese Ausgabe der Bootdisk zu bedeuten?

MfG BK


----------



## w_anja (29. September 2003)

Du must vermutlich durch die BOOT diskette dem Laptop sagen, wo die installations dateien liegen. also netzwerktreiber drauf und den Pfad angeben.


----------



## Blumenkind (30. September 2003)

Der fehler wurde nun erkannt:

Mandrake ist nicht kompatibel mit einem 486er, sondern erst ab Pentium.


----------

